# Where to find red latex ?



## BunnyBlaster (Dec 16, 2013)

im looking for red latex. for sale cant find it


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

http://www.ptmart.com/product_p/tb6yd.htm


----------



## bunnybuster (Dec 26, 2009)

BunnyBlaster said:


> im looking for red latex. for sale cant find it


``BunnyBlaster`` really?


----------



## studer1972 (Mar 17, 2013)

Theraband Red or similar, or do you mean the classic red innertube latex from the olden days?


----------



## orcrender (Sep 11, 2010)

I think he is looking for linatex. Simple Shooting Shot Sports sells it by the sheet. If you want to try a band or two at first I would get in touch with Flatband, He puts together so great bands.


----------



## Wingshooter (Dec 24, 2009)

golds gym exercise bands at Wall Mart


----------



## SlingshotMadness (Jan 17, 2014)

Wingshooter is rights, golds gym exersixe bands work great! shoot fast, and are very accurate!


----------



## SmilingFury (Jul 2, 2013)

BunnyBlaster said:


> im looking for red latex. for sale cant find it


You looking for tubes or flat pieces?


----------

